# Calloway



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2011)

Picks Bama

Some reason, i'm not as stoked about this as i would have been several months ago, but i'll still take him


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep.  Hate to lose him after we thought we had stole him.  

Great pick up...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 2, 2011)

Just saw that. Welcome Home Brent.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder how he is going to feel now in T-Town.  After receiving death threats and seeing the fans calling him out at the UAT Basketball game.  

I hope he went where HE wanted to go but somthing tells me, there may have been more to it.   

He will end up in the position he was meant to be though.  Kid is a pure linebacker.

He should be a awesome one


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I wonder how he is going to feel now in T-Town.  After receiving death threats and seeing the fans calling him out at the UAT Basketball game.
> 
> I hope he went where HE wanted to go but somthing tells me, there may have been more to it.
> 
> ...



..must have been the black ops copters...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

Browning and Fairhope , you believing any of this?  Since we are into conspiracies on this board.  LOL. 

quote:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I talked to my good friend in Russellville today regarding the recruitement of Calloway.....he said that there is a hanger oner to the Russelville High School athletic program by the name of Woodruff....he is a big Bamar and started taking Calloway to games in Tuscaloosa a couple of years ago when it became apparent that he was going to be a D1 prospect. Woodruff told the Alabama staff that he was an assistant coach at Russelville which was a lie.....when the UAT staff found out that he was lying they told him that he could no longer escort Calloway to the games.....but in the meantime Woodruff became very chummy with Calloway's guardian named "Peaches". My friend tells me that Peaches is pretty worthless.....calls himself a minister of music and that he is always looking for a handout.......the bottom line to this story is that Woodruff "loaned" Peaches $2,500.00 about three weeks ago, which is about the time Peaches started turning up the pressure on the kid to stay with his commitment to UAT.....he pressured him to take the trip to Tuscaloosa this past week-end, and when he learned that Calloway was texting and calling the Auburn coaches and a couple of the Auburn commitments that he had made friends with to assure them that he was still coming to Auburn....Peaches had his phone cut off.....my guy up there is in the know....well connected.....played QB on one of their championship teams at Russellville High.....he knows the kid wants to sign with Auburn real bad.....but the old man has isolated him and is putting heavy pressure on him to sign with Bama.....stay tuned... update today Talked to my guy in Russellville this morning.....Metro Bank up there which is all Bama people have gotten involved to "refinance Peaches home"....my guy says that Brent is headed to Bama....they squeezed him....The bank in Russelville (Auburn folks) will have the paper trail.... I hope this info spreads everywhere but I'm not counting on it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Browning and Fairhope , you believing any of this?  Since we are into conspiracies on this board.  LOL.
> 
> quote:
> 
> ...



Lanier, I don't know what to think about the switch back to Bama. I know that he has been a Bama fan for a long time and one of the first commits to this class. Shocked everyone with his switch. His father or stepdad seems to be of pretty good character, FROM WHAT I HAVE READ. This post doe shed a different light on the situation. I have not heard anything about it and would tell you if I did. Guess we will have to sit back and watch as info on this is going to surface if legitimate.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Lanier, I don't know what to think about the switch back to Bama. I know that he has been a Bama fan for a long time and one of the first commits to this class. Shocked everyone with his switch. His father or stepdad seems to be of pretty good character, FROM WHAT I HAVE READ. This post doe shed a different light on the situation. I have not heard anything about it and would tell you if I did. Guess we will have to sit back and watch as info on this is going to surface if legitimate.



I will tell you that story came from the Bunker which is about as Auburn as you can get.  I dont even believe half the crap on there.  LOL.  

Just interesting.  If you think we really know what goes on behind these decisions, you are kidding yourself...  We dont.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Browning and Fairhope , you believing any of this?  Since we are into conspiracies on this board.  LOL.
> 
> quote:
> 
> ...



Nah,   just dont see it..


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nah,   just dont see it..



Hahaha.  Everyone likes a good story.....


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 2, 2011)

*Good Luck to Brent*

Best wishes to him


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

Folks here in GA really do not understand the feelings between UA and AU, you have to be from the state to understand.  I know AU fans who have never stepped foot in the state of Alabama and they just don't understand why I rant so much about college football, Bama in particular, they think I'm a lunitic (some folks here probably think the same way)  Anyway, I was telling someone this morning that the hatred between the 2 schools is sometime so bad that they will make stuff up and spread it like it's the gospel truth.  Of course when a Bama person states it, it is gospel truth.

My point: people say I know someone who knows someone who knows someonw (in the know) who said yadda yadda yadda and it's repeated as gospel truth.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Hahaha.  Everyone likes a good story.....



Ha!  i feel ya


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Folks here in GA really do not understand the feelings between UA and AU, you have to be from the state to understand.  I know AU fans who have never stepped foot in the state of Alabama and they just don't understand why I rant so much about college football, Bama in particular, they think I'm a lunitic (some folks here probably think the same way)  Anyway, I was telling someone this morning that the hatred between the 2 schools is sometime so bad that they will make stuff up and spread it like it's the gospel truth.  Of course when a Bama person states it, it is gospel truth.
> 
> My point: people say I know someone who knows someone who knows someonw (in the know) who said yadda yadda yadda and it's repeated as gospel truth.



So correct.  I said the above as a joke to most who know me.  The stories that will come from this years recruting battle between AU and Bama will be legendary.   LOL

I live in Georgia but trust me, I understand completely.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone told me that they were looking on an Auburn site today and when Calloway announced, you would think Alabama had the CIA involved.

Of course everyone knows that Lowder paid Cyrus.


----------



## stravis (Feb 2, 2011)

Peaches got what was best for Peaches. 

I hope the kid has a fantastic career and enjoys himself in the process. (but I hope his team loses every time they step foot on a field)


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Browning and Fairhope , you believing any of this?  Since we are into conspiracies on this board.  LOL.
> 
> quote:
> 
> ...



ooooooo!  I personally believe where there is this much smoke, there has to be some fire.  I believe this will be a big problem for Bama.  Enjoy it while you can.  And with Bama ALREADY on probation... its not gonna be pretty.  Bama is going down.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> ooooooo!  I personally believe where there is this much smoke, there has to be some fire.  I believe this will be a big problem for Bama.  Enjoy it while you can.  And with Bama ALREADY on probation... its not gonna be pretty.  Bama is going down.



Yeah,,, right.  How you guys gonna feel with a revoked NC and instead of 53 years since (a NC), it'll be 54, 55, 56,,,,,,,,


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 2, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah,,, right.  How you guys gonna feel with a revoked NC and instead of 53 years since (a NC), it'll be 54, 55, 56,,,,,,,,



Bout the same as you have felt for the past 17 years.   LOL


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Bout the same as you have felt for the past 17 years.   LOL


Yes, before the 17 years, it was 13 years; we were way past our due.  But I like our average a lot better.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope it isn't true.  If it is, I hope the NCAA makes someone wish it wasn't true.


----------



## stravis (Feb 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah,,, right.  How you guys gonna feel with a revoked NC and instead of 53 years since (a NC), it'll be 54, 55, 56,,,,,,,,



You could save yourself some time if you just start to use ctrl-c and ctrl-v for all your posts.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2011)

stravis said:


> You could save yourself some time if you just start to use ctrl-c and ctrl-v for all your posts.



Sorry, don't know what you are trying to tell me.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah,,, right.  How you guys gonna feel with a revoked NC and instead of 53 years since (a NC), it'll be 54, 55, 56,,,,,,,,



I'll take the bait...and play your game because the cool weather has me feeling spunky.  

Let's say your little fairytell dream comes true....and the BCS title is revoked from Auburn.  We will still hold the AP title.  According to your fan base this will be more than enough to claim 2010 as a championship season...

In fact...a tarnished 2010 AP championship would carry more weight then nearly half the titles you claim....JUST SAYIN' !!!

  Either way...keep wishing..we all know who's on probation as we speak--


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 3, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> we all know who's on probation as we speak--



Hint:  The same football team that has been on probation 10 of the last 14 years.


----------



## AbbaDab (Feb 4, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Hint:  The same football team that has been on probation 10 of the last 14 years.



Can you give me a hint?


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's another website on probation teams.  I didn't realize Bama has 5 major violations since 1995. http://www.fanhouse.com/tag/TenDirtiestNCAAFBPrograms/


----------



## GaTigerFan (Feb 4, 2011)

How much longer will Bama be on probation?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 5, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Can you give me a hint?



Sure....Means...Young...Smith...Cottrell...Carroll...Langham...Fulmer..textbooks.  That should clear it up for you. 

Like I said--10 out of the last 14 years probation on the football program!!  I don't get the "I'm more holy than thou" act guys


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2011)

There's no denying that we had some problems but there isn't anything going on that even remotely suggests that we are doing anything NOW.

As far as MY fairytale.  I saw a pole that shows 65% of those who voted believes there is something crooked going on at the plains concerning Cam.  I've heard and seen a number of analysts state that they believe something is going on.  So, is it just me????  If it were just me, I can understand the criticism towards my belief.  This is kinda like the OJ thing, eventhough he was found "not guilty",  most everyone believes he did it (but got away with it).  I'm not going to go through the sequense of events, every one of you either do or should know them by now.  If the shoes were on our feet, you guys would have not one ounce of doubt about our guilt and be calling for the death penalty.  You know it and so does everyone else.

I don't know how many AU fans have told me that they believe Lowder is crooked and want him off the AU BOT, you do know that he and Dye are big buddies don't you?

As far as our championships; the NCAA recognizes them.  If you don't believe me, look it up, I did.  So, who is the authority on this, the NCAA or our opposing fans?

As far as an AP championship; does anyone recognize USC as the 2004 champions based on any pole.  Nope, they sure don't.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> There's no denying that we had some problems but there isn't anything going on that even remotely suggests that we are doing anything NOW.
> 
> As far as MY fairytale.  I saw a pole that shows 65% of those who voted believes there is something crooked going on at the plains concerning Cam.
> 
> I've heard and seen a number of analysts state that they believe something is going on. .





Well sure 65% of the people are going to think there is something going on with what your last sentence states.  It has been on the news every day  from day one.  IT has been on every post on every website for a year.  Of course people are going to be polarized.  As long as analysis come on and make statements that something went on with no proof, people are going to lean that way.

People also believed the oil spill in the gulf was the worst man made disaster in the history of the world.  Not so much


I would love to see a list of infractions against the college teams.  Minor and major.  Can anyone produce that list or site?  I cant find it anywhere


"There's no denying that we had some problems but there isn't anything going on that even remotely suggests that we are doing anything NOW."

Look at it this way David.  You guys have been on probation for 10 of the last 14 years.  You had major infractions placed on you in early 2000's and just 
got off.  You guys were a thread away from the death penalty.  Then you got put right back on probation again for the text book scandal.   What would make anyone think you are running a clean program now?  Honestly?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 5, 2011)

I talked to Brent at the LSU and SC games in Auburn.  He was still a bama commit for both games and I joked he needed to come on over to the good guys.  He was very nice and looked like he had a great time at the games.  Shortly after, he changed his allegiance to Auburn.  From what I've read, he wanted to come to Auburn.  It's just bama recruiting being bama recruiting.  Anything at all cost.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What would make anyone think you are running a clean program now?  Honestly?



Because there are no current allegations.  Also, those that were involved are now gone.  We can dream some up and make all sorts of innuendoes.

There is one big difference between AU and Bama; the person who has been behind a lot of AU's problems currently sit on the AU BOT and basically controls the AU football program, his name is Bobby Lowder.

Do you believe that once someone has served their time in jail that they have paid for their crime or do you continually persecute them?  I have never denied that we had problems.  We got caught and we have paid for it.  It's over and done; can't change the past and can't defend it (and I have never tried to defend it).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> It's just bama recruiting being bama recruiting.  Anything at all cost.


  Maybe you ought to check out the guy called Trooper the Duper (from AU)


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Because there are no current allegations.  Also, those that were involved are now gone.  We can dream some up and make all sorts of innuendoes.
> 
> There is one big difference between AU and Bama; the person who has been behind a lot of AU's problems currently sit on the AU BOT and basically controls the AU football program, his name is Bobby Lowder.
> 
> Do you believe that once someone has served their time in jail that they have paid for their crime or do you continually persecute them?  I have never denied that we had problems.  We got caught and we have paid for it.  It's over and done; can't change the past and can't defend it (and I have never tried to defend it).




For what it is worth, I hate lowder and hate the fact that he has ZERO involvement with us.   I hope he goes to jail.  But, I hear he has zero pull now.   But, that is only what I hear.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Maybe you ought to check out the guy called Trooper the Duper (from AU)



You should pay attention when you type and listen closely to your insight:

"We can dream some up and make all sorts of innuendoes."

Who are you to say that your program is clean...then turn around and speculate on another program that has been in less trouble in recent past then your program??  Is Lowder in control?  Idk.  It's hard for me to believe that him nearly running the AU program into the ground allowed him to keep much, if any, power.  From what I hear he does not run things as you and those who continue to speculate would suggest.  

Was there something with Cam and AU?  Idk.  Maybe.  One day maybe we will find out the whole story and won't have to fill in the enormous gaps left by the very little bit of information we know as fact.  When they day comes I won't stand here saying I told you so and if AU was guilty of anything close to what has been suggested I will take my licks like a grown man. 

Both programs have had their fair share of trouble.  We both agree.  We also both agree that there is no place for speculation to the extent of accusation unless there is clear warrant for it...yet that's exactly what you continue to do.  And let me drag Georgia fans in this too while we are at it--they by no means have a squeeky Green..err I meant clean...history.  My point is this:  NONE of us have room to talk.  That is all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> You should pay attention when you type and listen closely to your insight:
> 
> "We can dream some up and make all sorts of innuendoes."
> 
> ...



If it were just me saying these things, I'd say that your point is valid.  But, let's be honest; you can't hide from the fact that the entire sporting news world believes something is going on.   And, everyone loves a scandal, gives us all something to talk and argue about.  Even if I quit talking about it, you would have every one else to contend with.

Look, if the roles were reversed, I'd probably be saying the same things you guys are saying.  Most likely, I was saying the same things and defending Bama during the Albert Means investigation.  Well, we know how that turned out.

But, it ain't Bama this time and I get to pile it on, please don't try ruining my day.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> If it were just me saying these things, I'd say that your point is valid.  But, let's be honest; you can't hide from the fact that the entire sporting news world believes something is going on.   And, everyone loves a scandal, gives us all something to talk and argue about.  Even if I quit talking about it, you would have every one else to contend with.
> 
> Look, if the roles were reversed, I'd probably be saying the same things you guys are saying.  Most likely, I was saying the same things and defending Bama during the Albert Means investigation.  Well, we know how that turned out.
> 
> But, it ain't Bama this time and I get to pile it on, please don't try ruining my day.



I'm surprised it wasn't more then 65% to be honest..I would expect far more with all the attention it got.  I don't expect there to be a dead silence concerning Cam and I completely understand the apprehensiveness..I guess it's the hipocrits and those that look down their noses while blindly ignoring the fact they are currently on probation and were looking down the gun barrell of the death penalty just a few years back.  It just sheds light on some fans--that's all.  I'm sure you've heard it..something about a pot and kettle--I'll let you fill in the blanks since that's what you do.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't more then 65% to be honest..I would expect far more with all the attention it got.  I don't expect there to be a dead silence concerning Cam and I completely understand the apprehensiveness..I guess it's the hipocrits and those that look down their noses while blindly ignoring the fact they are currently on probation and were looking down the gun barrell of the death penalty just a few years back.  It just sheds light on some fans--that's all.  I'm sure you've heard it..something about a pot and kettle--I'll let you fill in the blanks since that's what you do.



Once again, you statements "I guess it's the hipocrits and those that look down their noses" and "something about a pot and kettle" would be valid if I had tried to deny or make excuses; I have done neither.  I have not tried to say that we WERE any less innocent.  But, even if it or I were, it still doesn't change anything does it?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Once again, you statements "I guess it's the hipocrits and those that look down their noses" and "something about a pot and kettle" would be valid if I had tried to deny or make excuses; I have done neither.  I have not tried to say that we WERE any less innocent.  But, even if it or I were, it still doesn't change anything does it?




I'm not saying you have denied or made excuses.  I'm speaking directly to those that blindly ignore the fact that their program has been involved in 3 major infractions in the last 15 years yet continue to speculate, without significant facts to back it, that Auburn is the dirtiest program and payed Cam (among others) that will eventually lead to ncaa sanctions.  You decide if you fit that criteria.  I don't know where you stand on this but my comment to you was concerning:

"How you guys gonna feel with a revoked NC and instead of 53 years since (a NC), it'll be 54, 55, 56,,,,,,,,"

If my program were on probation when we won our last title I can't imagine bringing myself to comment on allegations involving another program winning a title with a player that has not been proven guilty of anything at this point.  Is that not hipocritical??  Does that not fit "pot calling the kettle black" ??  You and 65% of a poll think something is up.  Maybe it is..maybe it isn't--who am I to say, just as who am I to say something is or isn't up with Bama's recruiting practices.  I can assure you..you won't see me pointing toward T-town with the history my program has had.  That would be hipocritical.  

That is all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2011)

Lots of sanctimony flying around in here.  I'm not sure what UGA has to do with any of this but we have been brought into it.

I see validity in both sides of this despite the nearly comical level of hypocrisy.

Alabama is not going to get the benefit of many doubts because of their past.  It may not be fair but it is the truth.

By the same token, Cam Newton has a very, shall we say, checkered past.  Thus he is not going to get the benefit of many doubts when he claims to have no knowledge of what is father, who has been proven to have done wrong, was up to concerning his recruitment.

I think it's hard to blame anybody for not assuming everything is on the up and up in either of those situations.

As far as UGA is concerned, we have had more than our share of players getting in trouble over the last several years.  So we deservedly get a lot of grief about what kind of players we have in terms of character.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Feb 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lots of sanctimony flying around in here.  I'm not sure what UGA has to do with any of this but we have been brought into it.
> 
> I see validity in both sides of this despite the nearly comical level of hypocrisy.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  That's all I am saying.  We all know we have skeletons in our closet so noone has much room to point the finger.  It's not a matter of who has or hasn't...just who's gonna get caught next.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Excellent post.  That's all I am saying.  We all know we have skeletons in our closet so noone has much room to point the finger.  It's not a matter of who has or hasn't...just who's gonna get caught next.



Yep.  it's all in the caught and the uncaught.


----------



## stravis (Apr 7, 2011)

(whistling)


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm just glad I don't have to worry about this kind of garbage as an OSU fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a very bad feeling that Callaway is going to get Bama in trouble . . . . . . Again.

Just call it intuition.   Cant explain it but it stinks somehow..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have a very bad feeling that Callaway is going to get Bama in trouble . . . . . . Again.
> 
> Just call it intuition.   Cant explain it but it stinks somehow..



You never know, but so far the UA Compliance department has found no wrong doing.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if he would have signed with AU if the whole trip to Florida with the family friend would have been brought up. That HS coach has been portrayed as a real slime ball. He is coming across as a hit and run kind of guy.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 12, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I wonder if he would have signed with AU if the whole trip to Florida with the family friend would have been brought up. *That HS coach has been portrayed as a real slime ball.* He is coming across as a hit and run kind of guy.



You're kidding, right?

Peaches is honorable, but not the coach?


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 12, 2011)

It just seems weird now that the Woodruff guys "handling" has come out in the open.  Homer goggles off it was easy to believe Cecil..it was the kids father for crying out loud..who would have thought there were any truth to him trying to sell his son to MSU??  (obv some thought so..but it should be harder to believe).  Versus this adoptive father and his middle-aged buddy who was so eager to help?  Probably nothing to it..but sure makes you say hmm.  Brent says he transferred to Russellville to have a better shot at getting recruited...in steps Peaches and Woodruff.  Who knows about this coach now?  The whole think stinks


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 12, 2011)

Peaches said that he thinks that a commitment should be worth something and I agree. Do you think that what BC did during the all star game with the switch was honorable?


----------



## stravis (Apr 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have a very bad feeling that Callaway is going to get Bama in trouble . . . . . . Again.
> 
> Just call it intuition.   Cant explain it but it stinks somehow..



I'm thinking at MOST, this kid loses eligibility until he pays back the cost of the FL trip. We've seen similar stories before with Curtis Anderson. They never missed a game (well Harris did miss one for the free laptop, I think). This is just another loophole being abused. 

I imagine the NCAA will make another rule to attempt to close the loophole. As it stands, I, as a booster, can give cash to my neighbor, who isn't a booster, to take AU's next five star on a trip to Yellowstone and it's legal as long as they can't track it any further than the random middle aged white dude taking high school football players on trips. 

If it goes any further than that, I think it would be because while the NCAA looks into this, they find something else. That or if this Woodruff character is dumb enough to file suit against Lee. Then he's opening himself and the situation up to investigation by the lawyers and they will make it all public.

Now, if they are able to define him as a booster, things could open up. As AubVandy says on scout, if Mark Komara was an Auburn booster, then Woodruff is on the bama board of trustees. 
Something that hasn't been mentioned is that Woodruff owns a condo right across the street from Tuberville Denny stadium. http://www.spokeo.com/search?q=darren woodruff#Alabama:4767844901/property Why would a non booster/fan have a place by the stadium?


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> I'm thinking at MOST, this kid loses eligibility until he pays back the cost of the FL trip. We've seen similar stories before with Curtis Anderson. They never missed a game (well Harris did miss one for the free laptop, I think). This is just another loophole being abused.
> 
> I imagine the NCAA will make another rule to attempt to close the loophole. As it stands, I, as a booster, can give cash to my neighbor, who isn't a booster, to take AU's next five star on a trip to Yellowstone and it's legal as long as they can't track it any further than the random middle aged white dude taking high school football players on trips.
> 
> ...



Lets not forget that Calloway himself stated that he met Woodruff his first day after transferrring.  That's 9th, 10th, 11th, and 1/2 of the 12th grade before signing day.  One must know a kid for 4 years prior in order to not break the rules.  Since Woodruff was heavily involved with Calloway since then, that is 3.5 years before signing day.  Calloway stated he turned his phone off the week before signing day because he was getting death threats.  He was committed to Auburn, who was he getting death threats from?  There are a lot of holes in Calloway's statements, but one thing is for sure, he wants a car.  And he had a car for 2 days, but they had to take it away.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is my take on the situation as it has been reported. First off, Jeffrey Lee came on the radio down here with so many allegations and promised the station that he would come on the next day with proof to substantiate the allegations. Guess what? He has not been heard from. The radio station has tried to contact him and he will not talk. Basically, he has lost all credibility with me.
Let's also not forget that the coach at Russelville was an AU man. My understanding is that he was pushing BC toward AU the whole time and would not help the kid with visits to other schools so BC was forced to find any transportation he could to make his visits. It would be interesting to see who took him for the visit to AU. As a side note, BC's father/guardian asked for this family friend to get him out of town the weekend before signing day because of the situation and the stress he was under. Remember, this is considered to be the dead period for recruits but guess who was blowing up his phone over this weekend. The Russelville coach who knew that BC was considering another change of heart. It would be interesting to see if the coach is a booster or alum as I know that his son played football at the barn. Also, this coach has not spoke to BC since he signed with Bama. What does this tell you about the maturity of the coach. Yesterday on the Finebaum show they contacted the coach and he would not go on the show to talk even though he given so much and more to Jeffrey lee. Suspicious?
With all this being said, I don't know who to believe in the situation. As far as the post about this guy owning a condo in tuscaloosa? I have friends some of which are AU fans that have condos in tuscaloosa that they rent out and bought as an investment. So Woodruff having a condo there means nothing to me.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

You basically just reiterated Finebaums show from yesterday. He was reading from a script and you ate it up. In his career at Russelville, Goodwin had only one player, BC, who even had a scholly offer from AU. If in his entire career there he only had one player with an offer, how could he be pushing kids to AU?



fairhope said:


> Here is my take on the situation as it has been reported. First off, Jeffrey Lee came on the radio down here with so many allegations and promised the station that he would come on the next day with proof to substantiate the allegations. Guess what? He has not been heard from. The radio station has tried to contact him and he will not talk. Basically, he has lost all credibility with me.
> Let's also not forget that the coach at Russelville was an AU man. My understanding is that he was pushing BC toward AU the whole time and would not help the kid with visits to other schools so BC was forced to find any transportation he could to make his visits. It would be interesting to see who took him for the visit to AU. As a side note, BC's father/guardian asked for this family friend to get him out of town the weekend before signing day because of the situation and the stress he was under. Remember, this is considered to be the dead period for recruits but guess who was blowing up his phone over this weekend. The Russelville coach who knew that BC was considering another change of heart. It would be interesting to see if the coach is a booster or alum as I know that his son played football at the barn. Also, this coach has not spoke to BC since he signed with Bama. What does this tell you about the maturity of the coach. Yesterday on the Finebaum show they contacted the coach and he would not go on the show to talk even though he given so much and more to Jeffrey lee. Suspicious?
> With all this being said, I don't know who to believe in the situation. As far as the post about this guy owning a condo in tuscaloosa? I have friends some of which are AU fans that have condos in tuscaloosa that they rent out and bought as an investment. So Woodruff having a condo there means nothing to me.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from Finebaum but lets discuss facts.

Calloway's coach is an Auburn man through and through and pushed Calloway towards Auburn.  If anyone in this entire situation can be associated with a university, it's the HS coach (who played au the barn)

Woodruff has known Calloway since he was a HS freshman, has no association with Bama; he's not a booster, he's not alumni, he doesn't even have season tickets.  

J Lee perpetuated lies and complete falsehoods about the situation; He said something about Woodruff paid off Peach's home when in fact his home was paid off 15 years ago.  He said that Woodruff promised BC a certain amount of money per month but there is absolutely no proof of this.  The lies go on and on and on.  

All of you barners buying into this need to look into some bridges I have for sell; everyone, and I'm talking about people who are no connected to either school, are debunking this.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> I'm thinking at MOST, this kid loses eligibility until he pays back the cost of the FL trip.



Why???????  How was the trip to Fla against NCAA rules?  He took the trip with a close family friend who had to official relationship with Bama and that's a fact.  He also had permission from the school principal to miss classes for a few days.  BC stated that one of the reasons was to get away from his coach who kept pressuring him to go to Auburn.

This is just an attempt by barners to distract people's attention from the corruption going on at AU.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I haven't heard anything from Finebaum but lets discuss facts.
> 
> 1. Calloway's coach is an Auburn man through and through and pushed Calloway towards Auburn.  If anyone in this entire situation can be associated with a university, it's the HS coach (who played au the barn)
> 
> ...



1. There is no proof that he pushed Callaway anywhere. It's one mans word against another's. 

2. He's a known bama fan and has a condo across from the stadium. Curtis Anderson had never heard of bama either, right?

3. I don't know Lee or anything about his info. Could be true, could be fabricated. You don't know and neither do I. We do know that a middle aged white man has befriended a 14 year old black high school athlete and takes him to bama games and out of state for a weekend vacation. Creepy and that's a fact.

4. You own bridges? Again, I'm not saying it's true, I don't know, but not "everyone" is debunking this. To say he's not associated with bama is a stretch. He and Callaway have both been caught in lies already.

Like I said here earlier. I don't think anything will come of this, and I really don't have an opinion either way as to whether or not it has any truth.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

BIRMINGHAM, Alabama - Last Thursday, in a radio interview with WNSP in Mobile, AuburnSports.com writer Jeffrey Lee accused an unnamed "supporter of Alabama, not an alumni or booster," of a number of improprieties and potential NCAA violations in the recruitment of Russellville High School running back Brent Calloway.

That Alabama supporter has been identified by al.com and TideSports.com as Muscle Shoals businessman Darren Woodruff.

Woodruff, a friend of Calloway, the running back that committed to Alabama, changed his commitment to Auburn and then signed with Alabama, fired back at Lee in an interview with The Birmingham News today.

"I adamantly deny all of those wrongdoings," Woodruff said. "Every one of them. Every one of them is a lie."

Woodruff outlined Lee's allegations and challenged him to back them up with evidence.

"He alleges that I took Brent Calloway to Alabama the last visiting weekend before signing day. He alleges that I made cash payments to "Peaches" Winston (Calloway's adopted father). He alleges that I paid (Winston) at least $2,500 on at least one occasion. He alleges that I paid his mortgage off and/or helped catch his mortgage up. He alleges that I provided Brent Calloway with a new car, which Calloway drove to school. He alleges that I promised Brent Calloway $1,200 a month.

"He also said he would be back with the information and the proof and the evidence. My question is, 'Where is the evidence, Jeffrey Lee?' I'm calling him out.

"I've had eggs thrown at my car. I've had my mailbox knocked down. I've been called a child molester, a sexual offender. I've been slandered nationwide. I want to know where this evidence is."

Lee's response this afternoon?

"I don't have any comment at this time. No comment."


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Why???????  How was the trip to Fla against NCAA rules?  He took the trip with a close family friend who had to official relationship with Bama and that's a fact.  He also had permission from the school principal to miss classes for a few days.  BC stated that one of the reasons was to get away from his coach who kept pressuring him to go to Auburn.
> 
> This is just an attempt by barners to distract people's attention from the corruption going on at AU.



I said that because of the outcome with the Curtis Anderson stuff. Jones, Ingram and Harris. They lost eligibility until they paid back their cruise and Anderson was ruled as having no relationship with bama as well. I based that opinion on previous facts, something you like to claim. 

I'd argue that the claims against AU over the last several months were just an attempt by the REC to distract attention as well.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> BIRMINGHAM, Alabama - Last Thursday, in a radio interview with WNSP in Mobile, AuburnSports.com writer Jeffrey Lee accused an unnamed "supporter of Alabama, not an alumni or booster," of a number of improprieties and potential NCAA violations in the recruitment of Russellville High School running back Brent Calloway.
> 
> That Alabama supporter has been identified by al.com and TideSports.com as Muscle Shoals businessman Darren Woodruff.
> 
> ...



I've said numerous times that I don't know Lee. He might be scum, he might be the next Columbo. I have no idea. I'm not defending him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> 1. There is no proof that he pushed Callaway anywhere. It's one mans word against another's.



OK, here's what Calloway had to say when asked about his coach pressuring him:
_Oh my goodness. Like the week of signing day I had to cut my phone off. Coach Goodwin was blowing my phone up everyday. All day long, blowing my phone up about this, this and this. 'Where you at? I need to talk to you.' Coach Goodwin was blowing my phone up. And when he found out that I was going to Alabama, it was like he started sending me crazier messages, talking about, 'I'm going to get in trouble.' I was like, 'Coach Goodwin, nobody has paid me to do anything._



stravis said:


> 2. He's a known bama fan and has a condo across from the stadium. Curtis Anderson had never heard of bama either, right?


Gee, I'm a known bama fan, there are 102 thousand Bama fans there most Saturday's (during the season).  My understanding is that there are few condo rentals not far from the stadium, but so what?



stravis said:


> 3. I don't know Lee or anything about his info. Could be true, could be fabricated. You don't know and neither do I. We do know that a middle aged white man has befriended a 14 year old black high school athlete and takes him to bama games and out of state for a weekend vacation. Creepy and that's a fact.


I know what the known facts are at this time and J Lee has not presented any facts; and that's a fact

OK, tell me what NCAA violation it is for "a middle aged white man has befriended a 14 year old black high school athlete and takes him to bama games and out of state for a weekend vacation"?  

The weekend vacation wasn't a vacation and it wasn't 14 years old.  Brent Calloway came from a broken home, is there something wrong with a "middle aged white man" befriending and mentoring him?  Gee, no wonder no one wants to help folks these days.



stravis said:


> 4. You own bridges? Again, I'm not saying it's true, I don't know, but not "everyone" is debunking this. To say he's not associated with bama is a stretch. He and Callaway have both been caught in lies already.



How is it a stretch? I'll present my facts, you present yours.
1.  He's not alumni
2.  He's not a booster
3.  He's not a coach
4.  He's not a teacher
5. He's not a school administrator 
6.  He's not even a season ticket holder

There is nothing, other than being a Bama fan, that associates Darren Woodruff with Bama.

Also, please list the lies that both he and calloway have been caught in.  Don't just list allegations, prove them.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

You're attacking the wrong guy, David. I've stated numerous times, even in this thread, that I don't think anything will come of it. I also didn't say it was an NCAA violation. I also said that he likely won't be found to be a booster, much like the Curtis Anderson case. 


You use Calloway quotes as your "facts". Goodwin says differently. It's he said she said. 

You say Goodwin pushed him to AU because he's an AU alum. I say Woodruff pushed him to bama, because he's a bama fan and because he took him to several games. Either way, it doesn't matter. I don't blame either one. Would you not want a five star to go to bama? If my nephew was a five star recruit, I'd talk up Auburn to him. I see no problem with that. 

As for grown men befriending high school football players...... It's obviously just a loophole. You really think Curtis Anderson had no idea that Julio, Ingram and Harris played football for bama? Come on, man! You don't think it's creepy that an old white dude took two young college kids on a cruise? Claimed they were friends from way back, but he didn't even know they played football? He had no official ties to bama, therefore he wasn't a booster. bama and no doubt many others, are using folks like this, who don't fit the "booster" description to push players. It's obvious, but currently, it's not against the rules. I imagine it will be soon. 

As for the holes in Calloway and Woodruff's stories. Calloway said he hadn't talked to his coach since the award ceremony in January. The award ceremony was in March. 

----------------------------------
Peaches Winston, as reported by Izzy Gould, 4/12/2011 in Birmingham News:
"Winston said the decision to send Calloway with Woodruff was obvious. Woodruff had known Calloway for years and began assisting him with his college recruitment as a freshman."

Darren Woodruff to Kevin Scarbinsky, 4/13/2011 in Birmingham News:
"I wasn't involved in his recruiting"
---------------------------------


--------------------------------
Peaches Winston to Doug Seagrest, 1/29/2011 in Birmingham News:
"I'm from the old school," Winston said. "When you shake a man's hand, look him in the eye and make a commitment, you stick to that commitment. I respect him and I'm going to root for him. But I don't think he handled it the right way."

Brent Calloway to tidesports.com, 4/12/2011:
"My dad was happy for me, but my dad was like, 'I don't care where you go. I just want you to be happy.'"
---------------------------------

--------------------------------
Peaches Winston to Doug Goodwin, as reported by Jeffrey Lee, 4/11/2011:
'Coach, he's in his room, locked up in his room and won't talk to nobody.'

Peaches Winston to Izzy Gould, as reported in Birmingham News, 4/12/2011:
"It dawned on me," Winston said. "I called him (Woodruff). I said, 'Do you mind if you let him (Calloway) go up there, put him in a room?' I told him (Woodruff) I wanted him (Calloway) to pray, I don't want him (Calloway) to deal with nobody. He (Woodruff) said, 'It's fine, man.' I said, 'You come pick him up.'"
-------------------------------

Brent Calloway January 29th -

"I'm not afraid of competition, but I'd rather go against one or two than five or six. Alabama has (at running back) Corey Grant, Dee Hart and (Demetrius) Goode. Plus, Eddie Lacy and Trent Richardson are back."

"Auburn only has two (Onterio McCalebb and Mike Dyer) at running back, plus (commitment) Tre Mason and a walk-on. I know for a fact competing there would be easier."

Brent Calloway April 11th -

"I was debating on whether to go back to Auburn that weekend because I had been the weekend before. Instead I went back to Alabama. When I got back to Alabama it was like, 'This is where I've really been. This is where I want to be.' Because they showed me love even though I switched on them on national TV. I didn't feel no hard feelings. I didn't feel awkward about being there. When I was there it felt like it had felt every time before when I was committed to them. That home-type feel. And I was like, this is where I've got to be. On top of that, Auburn signed three other running backs before I even signed. They were misleading me. Very misleading."

---------------------------------
In that clip, Woodruff seems to be implying that you can tell very little about a kid’s athletic prowess when he’s in the ninth grade. He stops short of calling Calloway a pencil-necked geek who didn’t blossom as a football player until he was a senior.

Woodruff’s assertion might sound good to the average layperson, but in this case, it doesn’t stick. That’s because Calloway was actually turning heads on football fields as an eighth grader. Brian App of the Decatur Times Daily provides the particulars from back in 2008:

After starting the last two games in place of Freeman, Calloway, a sophomore, now boasts 16 touchdowns this season, his first playing tailback.

“He’s irreplaceable,” Russellville quarterback Joey Howe said. “He can just smell the end zone. I can’t really say how he does it.”

Let Calloway explain.

“I’ve got to score when I get the ball; that’s the mentality I have,” he said. “After the year I spent away, I just had to come back and run hard every play. I’ve got to make up for last year.”

Calloway had to sit out last season after transferring from Florence, where he played a few varsity games as an eighth-grader at defensive end and outside linebacker. (Florence Times-Daily)


-----------------------------------------------


There's more, but they are all minor and again, it really doesn't matter. Nothing is going to come of it other than a rule change. 

Again, you're coming at the wrong guy, but take your frustration out on me if you'd like. It's not bothering me.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> How is it a stretch? I'll present my BELIEFS, you present yours.
> 1.  He's not alumni
> 2.  He's not a booster
> 3.  He's not a coach
> ...



Fixed it for you.  How do you know what you've read on TiderInsider or Crimson.com is true??  Same as we don't know if what Lee or Cam or the HBO4 has said is true.  Facts are facts...but we've yet to see any in this situation yet.



David Mills said:


> Don't just list allegations, prove them.



You prove that what Peaches and Calloway say are true.  Don't just list what alledgedly happened.  Prove it?!?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Fixed it for you.  How do you know what you've read on TiderInsider or Crimson.com is true??  Same as we don't know if what Lee or Cam or the HBO4 has said is true.  Facts are facts...but we've yet to see any in this situation yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You prove that what Peaches and Calloway say are true.  Don't just list what alledgedly happened.  Prove it?!?



I REALLY don't need you to fix anything for me; didn't read any of it on any of the websites you mentioned.  I act6ually got it from a multitude of unassociated (with either university) websites.  Not my beliefs about Woodruff, those are verifiable facts and have been verified.

So, now quotes are not good enough, seems that the only way I can "prove" it is to have the involved parties tell you themselves.

I got a better one, how bout Ginger Lee proving what he has publically stated on the radio?  I don't hear most of you barners calling for him to do that.  Heck, the guy won't even come out from hiding to publically defend himself.  So, I fixed it for you.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I got a better one, how bout Ginger Lee proving what he has publically stated on the radio?  I don't hear most of you barners calling for him to do that.



Then you haven't been reading much. Many of us have called for him to do just that. Fact

If you like direct quotes, I posted a few for you in my last post. Do those contradictions make you warm and fuzzy about their credibility?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> I also said that he likely won't be found to be a booster


 Already been established that he is not.



stravis said:


> You use Calloway quotes as your "facts". Goodwin says differently. It's he said she said.


Goodwin has not disputed the Calloway quote, at least not in any printed publication.



stravis said:


> You say Goodwin pushed him to AU because he's an AU alum. I say Woodruff pushed him to bama, because he's a bama fan and because he took him to several games.


 One HUGE difference you are omitting, Goodwin is not only an alum, he and his son both PLAYED at AU.  Woodruff didn't even attend school at Bama.  I think it would be easy and interesting to see Goodwin's phone records the weeks and days leading up to NSD.



stravis said:


> As for grown men befriending high school football players...... It's obviously just a loophole.


A loophole to what?



stravis said:


> You really think Curtis Anderson had no idea that Julio, Ingram and Harris played football for bama?


I thought this was a thread about Brent Calloway



stravis said:


> Bama and no doubt many others, are using folks like this, who don't fit the "booster" description to push players. It's obvious, but currently, it's not against the rules. I imagine it will be soon.


You would have to prove a link between the individuals and the university in order for it to be against NCAA regulations, no such link exists.  You can't create a law after the fact and then condemn someone for an act before a law is passed.



stravis said:


> As for the holes in Calloway and Woodruff's stories. Calloway said he hadn't talked to his coach since the award ceremony in January. The award ceremony was in March.


I don't know what award ceremony you are speaking of.  Goodwin left Russelville for a coaching job in Homewood at the beginning of the year, I don't see where it's unreasonable to believe that they had not talked face to face during that time.  BC never said he had not talked to him by phone, in fact he stated the opposite.  He also stated it's one of the reasons he wanted to get away and spoke about how he was very annoyed at his coach's pestering him.
----------------------------------


stravis said:


> Peaches Winston, as reported by Izzy Gould, 4/12/2011 in Birmingham News:
> "Winston said the decision to send Calloway with Woodruff was obvious. Woodruff had known Calloway for years and began assisting him with his college recruitment as a freshman."
> 
> Darren Woodruff to Kevin Scarbinsky, 4/13/2011 in Birmingham News:
> ...


You are quoting from 2 different stand points also a difference between actual recruitment and assisting with recruitment.  Assisting could mean many things and various levels.  The actual recruitment could mean actually talking to the university.

--------------------------------


stravis said:


> Peaches Winston to Doug Seagrest, 1/29/2011 in Birmingham News:
> "I'm from the old school," Winston said. "When you shake a man's hand, look him in the eye and make a commitment, you stick to that commitment. I respect him and I'm going to root for him. But I don't think he handled it the right way."
> 
> Brent Calloway to tidesports.com, 4/12/2011:
> ...



BC has a foster father (Peaches) and a biological father



stravis said:


> --------------------------------
> Peaches Winston to Doug Goodwin, as reported by Jeffrey Lee, 4/11/2011:
> 'Coach, he's in his room, locked up in his room and won't talk to nobody.'
> 
> ...


 Don't understand what the insinuation is here.  One day he's holed up in his room, another day he escapes to Fl.  I think you are spinning bad on this one.

OK, you wrote a lot of other stuff and I am just losing my desire to show you where you are sooooo wrong, plus it's getting late and I need to get up at 5:15 tomorrow.

You want to call BC a liar but you have so very little to substantiate that except for the fact he turned you guys down and your only recourse is to trash the kid,  that's pathetic.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> Then you haven't been reading much. Many of us have called for him to do just that. Fact
> 
> If you like direct quotes, I posted a few for you in my last post. Do those contradictions make you warm and fuzzy about their credibility?



Ahhhhh, I was very careful not to say ALL barners, go back and look.  However, most of you have been quick to repeat, insinuate, and perpetuate what Ginger Lee alleged.


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You want to call BC a liar but you have so very little to substantiate that except for the fact he turned you guys down and your only recourse is to trash the kid,  that's pathetic.



They are direct quotes from newspapers, man. I'm not making this stuff up.

Pathetic? Trashing a kid? Honestly, David, where do you come up with this? I have nothing against him. I think I even posted when he signed with y'all that I hope the best for him. Possibly even in this thread. Is that just your defense mechanism? Why go there? Am I attacking you somewhere in this post?


----------



## stravis (Apr 13, 2011)

stravis said:


> Peaches got what was best for Peaches.
> 
> I hope the kid has a fantastic career and enjoys himself in the process. (but I hope his team loses every time they step foot on a field)




From this very thread.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 13, 2011)

_Reported in the Franklin County Times, (where
 BC is from).  This is neither a Bama or barn article_

The University of Alabama has reportedly found no violations in the recruitment of former Russellville star running back Brent Calloway, despite accusations made by an Auburn fan site host late last week.

Jeffrey Lee, who operates the Auburn Rivals.com website, told a Mobile-based radio show last Thursday that Calloway received a car from an unidentified man, who was later revealed as Russellville resident and businessman Darren Woodruff.

Lee also alleged that Woodruff paid Calloway’s adopted father, Harland “Peaches” Winston, $2,500 and said that Calloway was promised $1,200 a month for as long as he played at Alabama. Reports also suggested that Winston’s home mortgage was paid off.

Winston and Woodruff denied all allegations that anything improper took place during Calloway’s recruitment.

*“My mortgage has been paid off for 15 years,” *said Winston, who has had several children to move in with his family over the years, including current Russellville High School senior Travis Daniel.

“There is nothing to this. I never asked for any money from anybody and never got any money from anybody.”

Calloway moved to Russellville from Florence before his ninth grade year and was not eligible to participate in sports that year due to Alabama High School Athletic Association transfer rules. Following a standout sophomore season, Calloway became the first commitment for the Tide’s 2011 recruiting class.

*Woodruff said he befriended Calloway when he first moved to Russellville and sees him as a member of his family.*“I love Brent like a son,” Woodruff said. “I have always wanted what was best for him, whatever that meant he decided to do. No matter what school he went to, I just wanted what was best for him.”

Calloway surprised many by switching his commitment to Auburn on national television during the U.S. Army All-American football game in January. On national signing day, he changed once again, and signed his letter of intent with Alabama.

Winston said Calloway was firmly committed to Alabama when he left home for the All-American game in San Antonio, Texas.

“I don’t know what happened down there, but he didn’t talk to me about it before he changed to Auburn,” he said.

“Somebody got to him and talked him into switching on TV like he did. I think they did that hoping that it would burn bridges with Alabama.”

The only part of the accusations made by Lee that *both men confirmed were true was the fact that Woodruff took Calloway on a business trip with him to Florida on the weekend before Calloway was set to sign his national letter of intent.*

“I asked the principal and the superintendent if we could hold Brent out of school for a couple of days so he could just get away,” Winston said.

Former Russellville head coach Doug Goodwin, who announced that he was accepting the head coaching job at Homewood just before signing day, *told the Birmingham News that he was unable to speak with Calloway in the days leading up to signing day.*

*He described Calloway as “the only player in 26 years of coaching that I didn’t fax the scholarship in for. The only player I wasn’t allowed to have contact with for four days prior to signing day.* That tells me they thought I was trying to push him to Auburn. That’s a slap in the face. That would be unprofessional on my part.”

Goodwin is a 1984 Auburn graduate.

Woodruff said he believes the deciding factor in Calloway’s decision to switch back to Alabama came on the weekend before signing day when he was on a visit to Alabama with Winston.

*“Coach Goodwin called Peaches and just ran him down saying that he was pressuring Brent to go to Alabama.* That was right in front of Brent and the Alabama coaches. Peaches is Brent’s daddy. I think that stuck with him more than anything.”

*It was after this alleged confrontation that Winston asked Woodruff to take Calloway out of town with him.*
“Brent was on the verge of a nervous breakdown and *Peaches didn’t want Brent coming back to school and having to hear from Coach Goodwin,” Woodruff said. “Goodwin was angry that Brent went on a visit to Alabama that weekend. *I think that was a pretty decisive moment because Brent heard the way Goodwin was talking to Peaches.

“If someone is recruiting your son and his high school coach is calling you telling you what you should and shouldn’t do, that would make anybody upset.”

Woodruff also provided text messages to the Times on Monday made to him from Goodwin on Jan. 31 asking if he paid Winston $2,500.

“I told him then that was not true and it’s still not true,” Woodruff said.

Alabama investigators reportedly interviewed officials at First Metro Bank last Friday as part of their investigation into Calloway’s recruitment.

“The people at First Metro Bank are good enough to do business with me and I assume that’s why they drug them into this, but that’s a shame. First Metro Bank has nothing to do with anything except for the fact that I bank there,” Woodruff said.

Winston said the accusations made against both men are unfair.

“We take in children because my wife has a heart for it and I have a heart for her,” Winston said.

“We take these kids and try to raise them like our own. If I had done any of this, it would be against everything that I stand for.”

*Winston said the challenges made that Calloway received a car are also unfounded.

“Him and Travis both ride the bus to school everyday,” Winston said.*“If somebody saw him in a car, it wasn’t his, I know that.”

Woodruff said that he test-drove a late model Camaro for himself but as far as he knew, Calloway never even saw that vehicle.

*“Peaches and I both told Brent that we supported whatever he wanted to do and wherever he went to college,” Woodruff said.*“The only thing I asked is that he graduate and come back to Russellville and help this community.”

Winston said the allegations made last week came out of nowhere and he chose not to speculate as to where they originated.

“I think it has a lot to do with getting the attention off the mess at Auburn right now,” he said. “We try to just let it go, but we are being run down about stuff that ain’t even close to the truth.”

*Over the weekend, someone egged a car in Woodruff’s driveway and knocked his mailbox down.* _(Gee, let's blame that one on Harvey Updyke)_

“This has taken a life of its own and its not fair that people have tried to hurt Brent over things that are totally untrue,” Woodruff said.

“I wasn’t the least bit surprised that Alabama found nothing wrong, because no one here did anything wrong.”


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 17, 2011)

Funny but it seems that "Peaches" has directly lied.   First he said his mortgage was paid off 15 years ago.  Now we find out that it was paid in full, two weeks after Calloway first committed to The University of Alabama.  


http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/official-doc-winston-mortgage-paid-off-in-2009-29634

I said before, I believe the Calloway thing  has some stench to it.  Not sure how it went down but something went down..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Funny but it seems that "Peaches" has directly lied.   First he said his mortgage was paid off 15 years ago.  Now we find out that it was paid in full, two weeks after Calloway first committed to The University of Alabama.
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/official-doc-winston-mortgage-paid-off-in-2009-29634
> ...



Well by God, he should be thrown into the same jail cell with Cecil Newton.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 19, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Well by God, he should be thrown into the same jail cell with Cecil Newton.



The main difference being, Cecil didn't get anything, Peaches did!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 19, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> The main difference being, Cecil didn't get anything, Peaches did!





Praise the Lord and pass the plate...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> The main difference being, Cecil didn't get anything, Peaches did!



REALLY?????????  What did Peaches get???  I'm sure it wasn't $180K+


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

David Mills said:


> REALLY?????????  What did Peaches get???  I'm sure it wasn't $180K+



I think what we have seen this year is, you can just connect the dots when they "appear" to match.  No real proof needed.


Calloway signs with gumps.  Two weeks later, Peaches house is paid off.

Explanation - Gumps paid his house off to be in T-town.


End of new terminology.


Thank you for participating


PS.  I forgot about that whole lying thing.    That will be next semester.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think what we have seen this year is, you can just connect the dots when they "appear" to match.  No real proof needed.
> 
> 
> Calloway signs with gumps.  Two weeks later, Peaches house is paid off.
> ...



Come on now Spots, Peaches didn't lie, he just didn't tell the truth.  bammers think there is a difference.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think what we have seen this year is, you can just connect the dots when they "appear" to match.  No real proof needed.
> 
> 
> Calloway signs with gumps.  Two weeks later, Peaches house is paid off.
> ...



"but...but...but...that was for his rental house and Cecil fixed up his church."


----------

